# Kim Kardashian sunglasses



## (:KrIsTy:) (Jan 11, 2009)

where online can i buy these Giorgio Armani SONNENBRILLE GA 280 sunglasses


----------



## nursee81 (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't know but her lipgloss looks hot in this pic.


----------



## PuterChick (Jan 11, 2009)

Giorgio Armani Sunglasses - Giorgio Armani GA 280/S OO6/P8


----------

